
News.YC site advice - What do you think about the new Klipboardz look? - Readmore
http://www.klipboardz.com
======
SwellJoe
1999 called. They want their design back.

But, I sympathize. Our site looks downright old-fashioned, too (I've spent the
last month or so working on our new site, and though I think we'll be
launching it this week it'll still probably take a few more weeks or work
before I'll really be happy with it). Web design is strikingly hard for nerds
who don't spend a lot of time doing it.

Suggestions:

Smaller link titles. I can't believe I'm saying this, because most sites have
way too small fonts for everything and it's infuriating for those of us with
squinty nerd eyes that have been staring at CRT screens since they were TVs.

It's hard to do the "multiple columns of wildly contrasting content" thing
well. Most sites look jumbled up, and yours is no exception. Smaller
thumbnails of the media links, particularly in the top section, would be a
start. Probably dividing it 67/33 rather than 50/50. There's a reason
newspapers do it, and a reason Yahoo's CSS bundles don't offer a 50/50 column
layout at all--it's hard to figure out what's going on, as there's not
immediate focus. It just feels confused.

I agree with the other poster who suggested same-size thumbs. Pick a couple of
sizes and styles for everything (everything means: pics, fonts, headers, etc.)
and stick to it. You're doing fine on minimizing extraneous color (which could
be important with all of the crazy crap going on in the pictures).

------
Readmore
I'm trying to position the site as a social news site where the submissions
are more like actual news articles. They have a picture that draws in
attention and then they reposition depending on how popular they are. What do
you think?

~~~
mojuba
On the graphical look: make sure there is some space of at least 5 pixels
between the picture and the text on the right, via CSS probably.

The right column with 2 items hardly makes sense if those 2 items have the
same priority as the others. Unless those 2 are special, you really don't need
that extra column, I think.

In general, social news with pictures is great, but how about the legal side
of it? I mean, pictures. Maybe it's not something to worry about - I don't
know.

~~~
Readmore
I wanted to put the four most popular stories 'above the fold' which is why
there are two on the right. I had numbers showing their order before I might
try to put those back in so it makes more sense.

The legal comment is interesting. I'm not sure of the legal aspects myself.
Currently I'm linking to their picture instead of copying it and rehosting it.
Maybe that gets me around the legal issue. I assume that is the same thing
that Google news does.

------
jkush
I like this look better. One suggestion would be to make sure left column
images are resized to the same dimensions. Your tabular layout will be much
improved and much more readable. Other than that - I like it!

~~~
Readmore
Thanks! I thought it was a good way to set the site apart from the text based
social news sites out there

------
gibsonf1
I tried to look, but the site must be overloaded - nothing displayed.

~~~
Readmore
It seems to be working. Give it another try.

------
timg
Links could be smaller for easier reading.

